
Sidepact: start a company with a full-time job (Applications close 6/17) - manderchar
https://www.sidepact.com/#joinus
======
manderchar
Cofounders of Sidepact here.

Applications for the next cohort of Sidepact are now open! Sidepact does the
work of matching you with a team, establishing shared commitment, and working
on a problem you care about.

Over the last few weeks we’ve received some great applications, signed on
advisors from the first batch of YC and the Stanford GSB, and had top-tier VCs
commit to Demo Day.

We’re hoping to bring you from product validation to the launch of your
startup. Hope you’ll join us!

Sidepact applications close Sunday, June 17th. If you or someone you know
might be interested, chat us at sharon (at) sidepact.com or kevin (at)
sidepact.com to learn more!

~~~
newman8r
are people able to bring their own early-stage startups to the table or is
this all from scratch? I just submitted a Show HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17280751)
and the idea of bringing a project like that to a group is intriguing.

I was working on a similar startup 5 years ago (defunct, called crowdformed)
where a group of people would come together to build apps and share in the
ownership (like quirky.com for apps). So, I'm a big fan of this type of model,
I'll keep an eye on your startup.

~~~
manderchar
Yes, absolutely, we think that’s extremely relevant. We welcome you to bring
ideas, and just ask that you be open-minded too, as you iterate on them.

